# Going to buy Lg 32LN5400 for 31000 ....Is this tv any good ???



## axxoindia (Feb 23, 2014)

Going to buy Lg 32LN5400 for 31000 ....Is this tv any good please reply guyz .....


----------



## axxoindia (Mar 2, 2014)

Bought Lg 32LN5400


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 3, 2014)

i Can't see the Image( just a white box..)  Pls do post it again


----------



## axxoindia (Mar 4, 2014)

*i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s500/axxoindia/IMG_0098_zps48890dba.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s500/axxoindia/IMG_0104_zpscc76811f.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s500/axxoindia/IMG_0035_zps22306d52.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 4, 2014)

hehe congratz


----------

